

Microsoft Responds to Our Woes, Publishing on Windows Phone Much Improved - Beat-O
https://toshl.com/blog/microsoft-responds-to-our-woes-publishing-on-windows-phone-marketplace-much-improved/

======
ConstantineXVI
We had once built a PhoneGap app for WP7 (alongside Android and iOS); the
trouble was we didn't have a proper WP device, and the WP emulator has issues
with VMware (it makes heavy use of the GPU IIRC). Native apps looked somewhat
fine, but (whatever MS calls) WebViews wouldn't render. We ended up shipping
it to the store without ever knowing if it even worked or not (faking
screenshots via IE); and somehow it got accepted.

(Making this even sillier, Nokia had emailed us right before it got approved
asking if we could make a proper Metro app for WP, not being aware of the
PhoneGap app. They overnighted us a phone and I cranked out the app over four
days, never having used the proper SDK before. Given the circumstances, it
turned out pretty sharp. MS knows how to make good tools, I'll give them
that.)

------
ilamont
Can anyone else verify the three-day approval time? Or, as the author
suggested, was his app flagged for special treatment owing to what happened
earlier?

~~~
farhadabas
Although I have not submitted any apps to the WP store recently, my apps used
to go through the certification process in about 3-4 days. Things might be
different now though...

------
rkwz
Glad to see things being fixed. Toshl is a very well designed app - a rarity
in WP7 marketplace.

------
geuis
I hate to always leave comments about UI, but it's important to let people
know about problems with their sites.

When viewing your site from an iPhone the page doesn't scale to the browser
size. The right third or so of the page is cut off. Vertical scrolling works
fine, but there's no way to view anything past a certain point

